# Odysea brand?



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Good price point, have been reliable. Some users have experienced a fire issue with the ballasts. I have not. But, now that LED's are common and also a pretty good price, I'd go LED before T5HO again.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

check out the search secton, also google. Ive been researching their t5ho fixtures for like a month. 


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=18834857


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

In many ways LEDs are still trying to reach where T5HOs can easily achieve. 

Based on cost and bang for buck, T5HO's are still in the game... Give LEDs another year and you definitely may have a single fixture going head to head then.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

there is definatly a point where T5HO fixtures take the lead in the cost/performance ratio. like in my 110 gallon ill be starting soon. to get the kind of performance from LEDs that im going to be getting from the t5ho fixture im going to be getting, id need to spend 3x as much on the LEDs, and thats not even for a name brand LED fixture.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm sure some fixtures are fine, my personal Jebo (aka Odyssey light) was not fine. It short circuited. No fire but the smoke prevented me from using it again. Here are some other people's accounts of Jebo lights.

If you ask me, even one story of fire is enough to prevent me using Jebo or Odyssey or whatever they re-brand themselves as nowadays. They are a cheap crap company and any of their products are a risk in your home. Is losing a house worth a few dollars of saving?

Comments
The problem isn't the output (doesn't matter, reef, fish,etc) the problem is bad wiring... I personally have had a Jebo light CATCH FIRE!
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...8142456AAFruIM

They are also not ul listed so if they short out your electric or catch fire (only heard of fires on the halide units) your insurance company will not cover the damage, have heard of the PC units shocking people and tanks, do a google, I have heard nothing but bad reviews on Jebo/odesea. Except the price which follows the saying you get what you pay for.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums.../t-104466.html

They are China patent rip offs, and not very good ones at that...
My understanding is that they have NO warranty and NO instructions and NO manufacturer information. They come with NO paperwork...
The lights are not as bright as the others and the fans are louder than the others.

One guys house even caught on FIRE because of the Jebo light - but hey, he saved a few bucks...
http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/t/21...s#post_1662308

Granted, it doesn't happen often, but I talked to three people who had theirs catch on fire. That's way too much of a chance for me.
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums...tml#post740742

The old model ballasts overheated quite often, melted, and caught fire. Now I don't know how much they have changed them since their redesign (hopefully a lot!) But I still dont trust them.
http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/sh...6&postcount=14


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

Zapins said:


> I'm sure some fixtures are fine, my personal Jebo (aka Odyssey light) was not fine. It short circuited. No fire but the smoke prevented me from using it again. Here are some other people's accounts of Jebo lights.
> 
> If you ask me, even one story of fire is enough to prevent me using Jebo or Odyssey or whatever they re-brand themselves as nowadays. They are a cheap crap company and any of their products are a risk in your home. Is losing a house worth a few dollars of saving?
> 
> ...



All your links are broken/dont exist. 


All the threads/articles that i have read about the Odyssea lights catching on fire were more than 5 years old. I would get an Odyssea and leave it on a timer while on vacation without loosing a wink of sleep.


to the OP, what size tank are you trying to light up, and what kind of light ( PAR ) are you aiming for?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Sean W. said:


> All your links are broken/dont exist.


Well that sucks. I suppose that is what happens when you copy & paste an old reply from about a year ago.


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought a 48" 4 bulb T5HO odyssea fixture for my 55g. I was loving it. Had a nice carpet of DHG going. After nine months, two of the lamps died. I didnt have the time or money to fiddle with it so I switched the tank to low tech. 

Also, the reflectors suck so you get much less light then you would expect.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I wouldn't use odyssea fixture if they gave it to me for free. It's so cheaply made and not worth risking your home if it catches on fire, and so many people have experienced it. That's why they're so cheap and no warranty.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i bought an odyssea t5ho fixture a few years ago. i worked night shifts and sleep thru the day. so like most people, i keep my lights on timers. i was sleeping and woke up to a loud blaring alarm. the smoke detector woke me up. this happened about 2-3 days of having the fixture. i jumped out of bed and saw my lights on fire. i dunked the burning end of the light into the closest water source i could find. MY FISH TANK. 

i was very fortunate that i was home when it happened and i didn't kill any fish trying to put the fire out.


----------



## jeffdenney (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a 4x 24w t5ho odyssea light and I ran it for more than 6 months without a single problem over ny firsh tank...

My fans r silent on mine.. I used to have to check if they were on they r so quiet. 

I agree with the reflectors not being the greatest but for what I paid on ebay im not mad about that. Still delivered [email protected]" of water and 4" of air.

Works so well ive been using it over my emersed setup for about two weeks now.. even got the factoey bulbs still.. lo

Also have an odyssea 2x18e t5ho setup over a ten gallon. No problems either. Running about a year now..I personally would buy odyssea again..

Pics to prove↓
Dont mind the rough tank in the second pic. I was still learning then. And all my diy led stuff laying around the stand.


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a 24" 2 bulb t5ho Odyssea fixture on my 29 gallon tank. I've had it for over a year with zero issues. $40 - can't beat the price. Grows plants just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## C Campbell (Aug 24, 2010)

I will say that all of the 'fire issues' I have heard about were from at least 5 years ago, because I was researching Odyssea lights before I made my purchase. I have been running 4 2x39w T5HO Odyssea fixtures for the past 4 years without any issues and also ran a 150w Odyssea Halide unit for about a year again without issue. Just inputting my experience with the products.

-Cory


----------



## funnelpond (Nov 29, 2013)

i have the 36 inch 154 watt t5ho and it is running about 8 months and just blew a ballast.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

creekbottom said:


> Good price point, have been reliable. Some users have experienced a fire issue with the ballasts. I have not. But, now that LED's are common and also a pretty good price, I'd go LED before T5HO again.


I had one purchased from ebay $117 4 bulb with moon lighting built in timmer nice light for the money. Check top dog seller on ebay

One guy had a fire and that was a long time ago but that has stuck to this brand in the forums.


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought a 48 inch long and it lasted about a month past the warranty before both ballasts failed .


----------



## funnelpond (Nov 29, 2013)

Just blew the second one today.


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am interested in using this fixture. Can you guys update your experiences with what year your Odyssea fixture was? I think Cory has a point that Odyssea may have improved.


----------



## funnelpond (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine was bought 8 months ago.


----------



## NoGo (Jun 17, 2013)

I got mine from aquatraders a year ago, just replace the bulbs 2 weeks ago, so far so go. Just picked up 2 more from ebay, topdog something. They're ok lights and that's all I can afford right now. It's better than the coralife slim version which right after I replaced the bulbs, it flickers and burned my brand new bulbs :angryfire


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

My 24" t5ho has been on my 20 gallon for about six months. No complaints and grows plants fine. I got mine on ebay for $45 shipped.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I have/had 12x24"x2,4x48"x2,3x48"x4,8x36"x2 T5HO's.10x36" 1W LEDs and 4 nano tank LED fixture all Odysea brand in last 4 years. I had one burned ballast,2 dead blue LEDs sectors on 2 fixtures.2-3 bulbs only. I'm replacing Bulbs every 12 months. Reflectors can’t compare with Catalina etc fixtures but nobody can beat the price. LED fixtures are amazing they can grow any plants without algae. I have 3-4 mid light tanks with WC every 4 months some with CO2and ferts some without. No algae at all.T5HO are growing nice algae, thought. I'm using them for my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

I Just received my second Odysea Beamswork LED from ebay the first one was a LED 18" HI Lumen LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Tetra Cichlid 45 cm it was not quite as bright as I would like so I bought another one from aquatraders LED Quad 18" 3W Timer Ready 6500K includes a fan. I have both of them on my converted 29 cube and the 3 watt one is amazing it makes everything pearl great. I am very happy with this purchase $100.00 for both combined and they are better than my t5s were. They are built solid and the insides are good. I know that some of the name brand ones have some crap soldering after reading and watching reviews. I decided to go with off brand as I have better luck with generic stuff anymore than any of my name brand stuff. Worth every penny as far as Im concerned and as long as it lasts 1 year it costs the same as my bulbs would have been to replace but I bet its going to last much longer than that. 

And as far as fires go anything in your home that runs on electric could catch fire so I would not worry about that since there are plenty of name brand electronics that cause fires every year.


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bump


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been running a t5ho 2x24 oddysea fixture for a year and a half with zero issues. Cant beat the $40 price tag. See signature for pics of tank. Grows plants just fine.


----------



## pikachux3 (Feb 1, 2013)

bennyjam said:


> I've been running a t5ho 2x24 oddysea fixture for a year and a half with zero issues. Cant beat the $40 price tag. See signature for pics of tank. Grows plants just fine.



That's great! It gives some evidence that they may have improved. 

I want to point out the possibility of old Odyssea fixtures being sold at LFS or maybe online retailers who hadn't sold all their stock some numbers of years back. This may have attributed to Odyssea's negative reputation among some people. Can those that posted previously with issues with their Odyssea fixtures give us some more information as to when and where it was bought?


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

When I was researching before I bought it, I did come across that negative feedback and the stuff about them catching on fire, but a lot of that stuff was from years ago. I think theyve improved but its still a cheap fixture. It could crap out on you or it could be fine. I think you just have to buy it with that in mind. I think it has excellent bang for the buck. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## funnelpond (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought mine from topdogsellers on e#$y and In my humble opinion save up a few more bucks and get something better. Like i said both my ballasts blew inside of a week and the reflector is horrible. It is 8 months old.......


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

After reading this thread, I don't know if it is fortunate or UNfortunate that I coinceidently bought this fixture on amazon 2 days ago and it will arrive here this Friday...I pray it will be fortunate for me


----------



## petlover997 (Oct 27, 2013)

Its been about 4 months since I got my 24 inch dual t5ho. It was really good for the money. Im just mad now because the price for the quad is lower than before now lol.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been running 3 Odyssea fixtures for almost 2 years now. One of them the ballast died after about 9 months of use. I recently took the ballast apart just for kicks to see what was wrong. Two of the resistors on the board fried. I could probably fix it for about 25 cents and 5 minutes of soldering. I'm gonna give it a shot, just haven't had time to hit The Shack for the new resistors. The other 2 fixtures I have from them have been working great. I think they are hit or miss fixtures. You definitely get what you pay for. I was going to get another 4 bulb 48" w/ timer + moonlights because I love the one I have already, but I ran across a great deal on a 48" Finnex Ray2. After getting that fixture I might never buy another T5 fixture again...


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

You will be fine.
How I posted earlier I had/have 37 fixtures. Failure is less than 0.5%
Didn't count 7 burn one because of failure of my top off system. Water went all over the place.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

Bought two, bulbs burnt out on the 20" one and a ballast went out on the 24" version. They don't offer a warranty and that in itself tells you that you shouldn't buy it. Just go with an LED fixture cause you'll be much happier that you did. This is where you need to spend a few more dollars on a light.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought my Odyssea 2x18W 20" T5HO light about a year ago. It's been a good light for me. The bulbs I received haven't gone out yet, although I replaced them just to get new bulbs. The default config seems to put out a little too much light on my 10 gallon at about 12 inches from the substrate, so I have had to raise it up even higher. Ballasts are still working too. Good experience.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had the 48" 4 bulb fixture for about two years. The moonlights went out after about six months, but everything else works great. I haven't even changed the bulbs. Shame on me, I know...


----------



## DSP (Apr 8, 2014)

I have used just about every light they make for years and there great for planted tanks, I had a couple problems over the years with ballast that quit but the ballast are super cheap to replace, I have some video reviews on these lights if anyone is intrested in checking them out pm me, I dont like posting my channel in public exspeacially when im new on a forum, It just looks bad lol dont want anyone thinking im here for subscribers.


----------



## Shremph (Mar 26, 2014)

I have no experience with any other fixtures, only Odyssea. 

My first fixture; 2x24 t5ho is over a year old and is still going strong on original bulbs. I replace bulbs when they flicker. 

Within the last six months I've purchased a 4x24 and 4x36 t5ho fixtures and both have had no problems thus far. I haven't had a reason to try another brand as of yet. Good fixtures.

I purchased a Samsung 60in LED TV last month that died within 30 days. Luck of the draw I guess. Thank god Samsung has a warranty


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DSP said:


> I dont like posting my channel in public exspeacially when im new on a forum, It just looks bad lol dont want anyone thinking im here for subscribers.


TPT doesn't really care one way or the other, long as it's not being spammed everywhere 

My one experience with an Odyssea fixture was many years ago. But the (CFL) fixture hummed incredibly loudly and the fixture ran too hot to touch, so they permanently lost me as a customer.

Catalina got and has kept my own business when it comes to T5HOs. Just now dipping my toe into LEDs, so the jury is still out there.


----------



## DSP (Apr 8, 2014)

lauraleellbp said:


> TPT doesn't really care one way or the other, long as it's not being spammed everywhere
> 
> My one experience with an Odyssea fixture was many years ago. But the (CFL) fixture hummed incredibly loudly and the fixture ran too hot to touch, so they permanently lost me as a customer.
> 
> Catalina got and has kept my own business when it comes to T5HOs. Just now dipping my toe into LEDs, so the jury is still out there.


Good to hear thanks!


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I have had many of these fixtures over the years, a 48", a 24" a 20", I have used them over heavily planted high tech tanks, low tech planted tank, saltwater tanks with corals. 

They are great lights for the money and I have never had a problem with them. Granted there are much better quality fixtures out there, but these guys get the job done. 

I have been happy with every one of my purchases and I am planning on buying one of their 3W LED fixtures.


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I've been using a 24" Odyssea on my medium light 20g high tank for over a year now. It's the one that has moonlights and 4x T5ho bulbs, but I only run 2 bulbs most of the time. No complaints whatsoever. Good value as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## infinity8x3 (Feb 27, 2014)

I Just got a Odyssea 30" dual t5ho fixture delivered today. Boxing was sufficient, every thing worked out of the box, and I was genuinely impressed by the amount of light it puts out.

Can't speak for the longevity of it yet but so for I am very pleased


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

There's no question on how much amount of light they put out and their efficiency on growing our plants. The main concern is the wiring safety and materials used. I wouldn't have a peace of mind leaving my house, knowing an electrical component is not up to code.


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

So I started witnessing my first problem with my odyssea light. Once a month, there is a moment when the timer turns off the light and then 2 hrs later, the light turns on for a split second once again, like a quick burst. Not sure if it's a timer issue or related to the light.


----------



## Fishnshrimp2 (Sep 13, 2013)

I just purchased a quad t5ho Odyssea fixture last week offe bay I noticed right after I turn it off sometimes the light flickers for a second. I work at night and after reading all this I don't know if I want to leave it on while i'm gone anymore:/


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I must be the only one in the entire world who has never had a problem with this brand. I have had 30 inch (24 inch bulbs) 54 watt fixture that I've been using for over a year with no problems. And it grows plants great.


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

I really want to know what to know the chance of these catching fire? I bought mine about a year ago, but havent openned it. I will be buying a house, and wondering if this is a risk or not.


----------



## Hardy85 (May 3, 2013)

Asu1776 said:


> So I started witnessing my first problem with my odyssea light. Once a month, there is a moment when the timer turns off the light and then 2 hrs later, the light turns on for a split second once again, like a quick burst. Not sure if it's a timer issue or related to the light.


That has to be the timer. The timer is supposed to cut all power to the light, so if the timer is working correctly it would be impossible for the light to come on.

I was in the same boat looking for a decent priced t5ho... it really comes down to what you are willing to spend. All of the "fire" problems I saw were 5+ years ago.

The pros with the Odyssea fixtures: Cheap and won't kill the budget if you need to replace it 
The cons: the bulbs aren't that good, should be replaced relatively soon after you get it, overall built cheap

But I would buy another one. However LED is the future for me based on electric usage and new bulb costs


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

funnelpond said:


> i have the 36 inch 154 watt t5ho and it is running about 8 months and just blew a ballast.


 
I had the same thing. Called Aquatraders and they sent me another new ballast even its over warranty period.

Just got new 30" dual tube recently and will buy another.


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

They make the Green Element EVO and Beamswork LED fixtures as well. The higher lumen ones work great on a planted tank.


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

When there is a proven propensity for these lights to get overly hot or go on fire.......why even take the chance?


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

GoodOldDays said:


> When there is a proven propensity for these lights to get overly hot or go on fire.......why even take the chance?


A certain ballast manufacturing run had a chance to do this over 5 years ago. I've owned an Odyssea MH and 2 Beamswork fixtures since then, and none had any issues.

It's like saying because Ford made terrible cars in the 80's-90's, that all Ford cars are terrible now.


----------

